# 16' Dixie Craft



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a pic of the boat. I have no idea what the "model" is, or anything about it, really. 



Here's a pic I found of a couple that were restored into flats boats...



This one looks great...


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

The yellow one actually looks like a different model to me, but the blue one looks like the same model as the one I found.


----------



## texasnative46 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fishhead,

Many people here will disagree with me BUT imVho a deteriorated boat/trailer is little more $$$ to re-model than a late model & much more expensive boat is.

I paid 300.oo for my latest boat/trailer that are cosmetically AWFUL but sound otherwise.
(I bought a good-running "old model" 3-cylinder 70HP Johnnyrude this afternoon for another 320.oo, so I'm guessing that I'll have another 6-700.oo & a lot of hours of "my valuable time" in it when it's redone to suit me.)

A similar "redone by a pro" skiff of similar size would be at least 3-4000.oo & then I'd end up (based on my previous rigs) further customizing it, before I was completely pleased.

yours, satx


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Appreciate it, Satx. Only problem is, this one isn't $300 lol. But seriously, from what I can tell, the trailer is in really good condition, the motor is at least salvageable enough to sell and get some cash from, and the hull looks 'decent', but I have no idea about the floor and any "soft spots". I already know I'd wanna do major 'remodeling', because I would want a larger front deck at the very least, and those pedestal seats gotta go. 

I think I'm gonna go check it out and feel the guy out...see what I think it's worth after looking at it in person, then see how much I can get the guy to come off his price. 

Again, thanks for the advice. I am prepared to buy a newer boat, but quite frankly, can't get what I want for what I wanna spend in cash right now, and REFUSE to finance anything. That, combined with man's general desire to "build it" makes me interested in a project, that isn't TOO much of a project. As you hinted, there's a greater satisfaction if you do something yourself, and make it exactly how YOU want it to be.


----------



## texasnative46 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fishhead,

Fwiw, at least in the Dallas/Houston/San Antonio triangle, there is a HUGE surplus of FREE to 300.oo rigs for sale.
Some are "junque" (That's that "fancy French junk".) & some are "diamonds in the rough".

GOOD HUNTING for your DIAMOND.

Fyi, just this afternoon, I was offered an old 17 foot fish & ski boat on a Dilly trailer with a NICE (and running!) Mercury 1000 OB for the princely sum of 175.oo or 100.oo if I can move it by Noon on Saturday.
("When Mama ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy", comes to mind.)

Note: I believe that the rig will be GONE tomorrow PM, as one of my "running buddies" wants that Merc 1000 for a "marine hotrod project". - If nothing else, we can always strip the boat for parts & sell the trailer.

yours, satx


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Could be an interesting project, but I think $1800 is too much. More like $1000 to $1200 would be in the ballpark, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Could be an interesting project, but I think $1800 is too much.  More like $1000 to $1200 would be in the ballpark, at least in my neck of the woods.


Well $1800 is most certainly not happening. Not with me, anyway. I'd really like to see it before I say how much it's worth. 

So, does anyone know anything specifically about this boat/brand? Anything in particular I should look at/for?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Fishhead,
> 
> Fwiw, at least in the Dallas/Houston/San Antonio triangle, there is a HUGE surplus of FREE to 300.oo rigs for sale.
> Some are "junque" (That's that "fancy French junk".) & some are "diamonds in the rough".
> ...


Haha! I may have to check out the CL in that area. Not TOO far to drive...day trip, anyway. I just can't make a run to Miami to look at something only to find out I don't like it. It's an 16 hour drive.


----------



## texasnative46 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fishhead,

During a "Bravo Sierra session" on another forum, one of our "TX coastal members" told us that he had recently bought a Chris-Craft Sea Skiff, out of an estate sale in Aransas Pass, TX, on a usable trailer for 500.00.
(Turns out that he had stopped by looking for fishing tackle, OB motors, etc. & was asked, "Are you maybe interested in a really old boat?")

Tommy went & bought new tires for the trailer, "dragged it home", cleaned out the fuel tank & lines, refueled it with 10 gallons of fresh gas, installed a charged battery, launched it at his dock & "hit the starter".
The old 6-cylinder sputtered & coughed, started up & "smoothed out nicely". =====> "Color him HAPPY."
(WHY an I never THAT lucky??? = I've wanted a Sea-Skiff for several years to restore.)

yours, satx


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

i have a '81 16' dixie with a '98 suzuki 40. got the hull for a couple hundred bucks. 40 hp pushes 2 people , cooler , and gear around 30 mph.


----------

